

Data Privacy: Why can't Chrome and Chromium users run their own sync server? - Kerrick
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=181429

======
gregable
While not exactly the same thing, one can use an encryption password for their
sync data. The password is not sent to Google and must be entered individually
on every chrome installation:
[http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ans...](http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1181035)
This has largely the same effect.

~~~
Kerrick
That covers the privacy concerns, but not the data ownership. It doesn't
protect you from the (admittedly remote) possibility that Google will no
longer offer sync servers.

------
plasma
Probably because that feature starts out with -100 points
(<http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericgu/archive/2004/01/12/57985.aspx>) which sounds
like a good way to filter the backlog to me.

------
webwanderings
Does Firefox provides this option? I don't recall. Besides, there is an option
to encrypt sync data or the password.

~~~
Kerrick
Yes, it's mentioned in the bug report.

------
yoouleri
Also ChromeOS/ChromiumOS. I would pay for a private server and I'm guessing
many businesses would to.

